# gaining muscle



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

sorry if this has been asked b4 (im sure it has)

little info - im 6,1 weight about 13 1/2 stone, i train 3 times aweek (if work allows) i know some of you spread meals into 6 portions but that can be hard for me at times, i usually start with 3 whole eggs and 2 slices of wholemeal in the morning, then either chicken or tuna around 10, i try and eat sum fruit at dinner and then somthing else at tea time usually chicken ( im a fussy eater - its chicken for most meals) i try and eat yogurt and rice/jackets with meals,

i train3 times a week if i can for about an hour a time and take my protein shakes around 8 clock at night or stright after training, i mix it with milk (semi)

i dont really wana gain fat just wana bulk up and gain some size so when i cut up next year i see some diffrence

any and all advice would be great ta


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

eat lots more foods lots protein good fats and quality carbs


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

cmon lads abit of help ere plz


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

You've been given a bit of help

You need to eat a lot more mate


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

your goals make no sense. You want to bulk up and dont want to get fat, but then say you want to cut. Cutting is for getting rid of the fat.

Your post is very light on detail. Please post what it is you eat, what your training is like and whether you do any cardio. This will help members give you some helpful advice to assist you.


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

i didnt say i wanted to bulk up and cut up at the same time, said i wanted to cut up next year, any ways ive been reading abit of the forums on this subject, ive done abit of thinking so would like ur opinion on what ive come up with just let me know if i should alter anything

meal 1 - 7.00 oats/milk/honey - 2 whole eggs

meal 2 - 10.00 nuts - lowfat yogurt or cheese

meal 3 - 1.00 chicken or tuna or beef with pasta or rice or jacket done

meal 4 - 4.00 fruit

meal 5 - 7.00 whey protein shake/olive oil

meal 6 - 10.00 2 whole eggs -2 slices of wholemeal bread - 2 rashers of bacon

protein - 199

carbs - 239

fat - 126

kal - 2700

times may vary depending on what im doing at work

if it help my work out is as follows

monday - chest and bi's

wednesday - shoulders and tri

friday - legs and back

i dont usually do any cardio but if it helps keep the fat away ill throw some in, i try and lift as heavy as i can doin 2 x10 droping to 2x8

what ya think and b4 any 1 syas it..... i CANT EAT ANYMORE lol


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks way too low on calories to bulk mate.

Take a look here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html and it tells you how to work out the calories you need


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I think you should separate legs and back onto different days if you doing sets of heavy deads and squats its a killer!


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

To the OP ,you can eat more its will just take a bit of time for your body to get used to it ,the diet you have stated their are not enough calories in their for growth IMO and if you dont try and eat more you wont grow


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

so how many cals should i looking to get down my throat?


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

lol it works out at 4228, ill have sell my house just to feed me lol, any tips on what foods will get my cal count up


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

faz said:


> lol it works out at 4228, ill have sell my house just to feed me lol, any tips on what foods will get my cal count up


Some good tips here mate http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/70275-whats-your-tips-tricks-gaining-weight.html


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

cheers all, big help, ill have to add few more meals into my day


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

lol...happy eating, i started this mornin and am strugling to get down whats on that list at the moment, had breakfast asoon as i got up nealy knocked me sick lol , like has been said ill get used to it


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

I couldn't stomach it mate till about 3 weeks in. Now I could probably do another 1000 calories lol


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

God, thanks for posting that diet of yours, looks very good. How's your progress been with it?


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

I will most certainly kep an eye on it. It's nice to see the costings of the diet as a lot look great on paper and then give me a heart attack when I go to buy the ingredients. Looking for a decent bulking diet at a resonable cost so may give it a go


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Yes, I will do. Always struggled to put on weight with a tight budget and expenses but will keep you posted if I follow it!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

you need to eat more mate. post your diet


----------

